# Birdhouse with acrylic observation window in back



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Some time in the past few months some one posted a birdhouse with an acrylic back so kids could observe the birds nesting, ect. I believe there was a color specified which I think was red, but I'm not sure. I thought I favored it to refer to later, but I can't seem to locate it. Anyone remember anything about it? Thanks

PS, don't anyone mention this to my grandkids ;-))


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Topamax,

Try this link-

http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com/Products/ViewProduct.aspx?ID=42316&Path=2939


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks, I found those on the web in quite a few places. I thought who ever posted the birdhouse with the colored acrylic back said it need to be that color, red or oreange???, so the birds wouldn't be distrubed.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Found it. The discussion is in here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18795


----------

